# Spinner aufwerten



## lollo (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo 
Ich habe einige Spinner erstanden nun ist das Problem das das Messing und insgesamt die Spinner ihren Glnaz verloren haben,hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Aufwerten der Spinner ?
Ich dachte vll das ich sie wo einlege aber hab Angst das Sie beschädigt werden .


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Ich schubs Dir das mal ins Bastelforum..


----------



## lollo (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Alles klar


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Elsterglanz.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Zahnpasta und einen Korken... da wird fast alles wieder blank.


----------



## lollo (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Wie Zahnpasta und Korken?


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Ei, Zahnpasta auf den Spinner und mit dem Korken verreiben.#h


----------



## inselkandidat (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

du mußt den Korken damit einschmieren und dann das Metall damit polieren... aber elsterglanz ist auf jeden fall effektiver..es sei denn du hast viel zeit..


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Grindig lassen. Stört keinen Fisch. Früher oder später schlägt eh der Hängertod zu.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Ich hab auch schon angelaufene Spinner mit Zahnpasta wieder fit bekommen. Natürlich sind da Profimittelchen effektiver....kosten aber auch mehr 


Aber günstiger als Markenspinner aka. Mepps, Vibrax usw. neu zu kaufen.


----------



## madpraesi (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Never Dull ist auch super kommst ewig mit hin


----------



## gambinho (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Zitronensaft?!


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*



gambinho schrieb:


> Zitronensaft?!



Er will sie polieren, nicht marinieren.


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Ab und zu bin ich froh wenn ich ein paar Spinner dabei hab die nicht glänzen.


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Im Sand/Matsch schrubbeln? Bringt ausserdem eine tolle "Struktur" rein, die das ebenmäßige "Spiegelbild" unregelmäßiger ("natürlicher") zurückgibt.


----------



## Dermeineeine (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Ich würde die auch so lassen. 
Bei klaren Wasser und Sonne ist sowas bei uns am Rhein immer mal der Matchwinner auf Barsch, wenn sonst gar nix geht.

Klappt dann sogar oft auf Ansage #6


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Never Dull ist auch super kommst ewig mit hin


Ah, ein Biker 


gambinho schrieb:


> Zitronensaft?!





Andal schrieb:


> Er will sie polieren, nicht marinieren.


Der war gut! #6


----------



## bombe20 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Ein Kumpel von mir poliert seine angeranzten Spinner und Blinker mit einem dremel. Evtl. kann man Blech, dass zum anlaufen neigt auch lackieren.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

nur vergesst nicht, die vorhandene Patina hält,
 jedes Blankscheuern ist nach kurzer Zeit im Wasser wieder weg:q


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

metallische Oberflächen lassen sich super mit Natron reinigen,
hierzu einfach einen Brei aus Wasser und Natronpulver herstellen, die Oberfläche damit gut einsuppen, am besten in Alufolie einpacken und einige Minuten einwirken lassen, danach 
gut reinigen und trocknen.
Um die Oberfläche dauerhafter gegen Oxydation zu schützen kann ein Zaponlack ( gibt es auch als Sprühlack) aufgetragen werden (zaponieren) .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## zokker (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Scheuermilch, vielleicht ist ja was im Haushalt, sollte auf jeden Fall gehen.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur vergesst nicht, die vorhandene Patina hält,
> jedes Blankscheuern ist nach kurzer Zeit im Wasser wieder weg:q



Danach Klarlack drauf #6 hält ne ganze weile ... 
aber ich lass die Dinger auch so wie sie sind fange nciht wirklich gut damit ... #h
gruß Michi


----------



## lollo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Denkt ihr das es förderlich ist wenn ich einige mit Pinken Farbmarker präperiere


----------



## pike-81 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Moinsen!
Mit matten Spinnern war ich auch schon erfolgreich. 
Ggf. die Drillinge austauschen oder schärfen. 
Das ist wichtiger. 
Die kann man nebenbei mit Twistern, Federn oder Wolle garnieren. 
Schafft nochmal Volumen und evtl. höheres Wurfgewicht. 
Petri


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Spinner aufwerten*

Hy
Du kannst auch Alu reparaturband aufkleben Baumarkt. Abrazo Polierwolle aus Haushaltswarenbereich oder Metallpolier/ Edelstahlpflege oder die gute alte Zahnpasta verwenden. Messing wir mit Zitronensaft wieder klar . Polieren mit lappen und den eben genannten Dingen in Form gebracht.
LG
Rudi


----------

